# Beta test Sweet Home 3D v1



## eTeks (7 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour, 

Je suis en train de finaliser la v1 de Sweet Home 3D un logiciel d'aménagement d'intérieur écrit en Java.
J'ai trouvé un moyen de forcer l'utilisation de Java 3D 1.5.1 même si Java 3D 1.3.1 est installé, comme c'est le cas pour nous mac users. Je suis assez confiant dans la manip car je l'ai déjà testée avec succès sous trois machines PPC ou Intel dotées de cartes graphiques différentes. Mais on est jamais trop prudent et si quelques uns d'entre vous pouvaient tester cette version en cliquant sur ce lien temporaire, ça serait sympa.

Ne vous inquiétez pas la version par défaut de Java 3D n'est pas désinstallée, c'est juste un class loader approprié qui se charge d'outrepasser les dossiers des extensions Java.

Merci d'avance


----------



## p4bl0 (7 Septembre 2007)

Ton logiciel va plaire &#224; ma maman 

Bon j'ai cliqu&#233;, &#231;a a charg&#233; tout &#231;a tout &#231;a, mais comment je sais quelle version de Java 3D a &#233;t&#233; utilis&#233; ?


----------



## eTeks (7 Septembre 2007)

Merci pour ton test  


p4bl0 a dit:


> [...] mais comment je sais quelle version de Java 3D a été utilisé ?


Euh... avec mon class loader, je perds les informations sur le package de classe et donc la version du package. 
Bien que je sois convaincu que la version 1.5.1 de Java 3D est lancée si tout se passe bien, j'ai quand même un truc pour en être absolument sûr : j'ajoute le meuble Fauteuil de la catégorie Salon au plan. S'il "brille" c'est qu'on utilise bien la version 1.5.1, sinon c'est qu'on utilise la version 1.3.1 du système, comme c'était le cas pour l'instant avec la version 0.18 publique.


----------



## p4bl0 (7 Septembre 2007)

eTeks a dit:


> Merci pour ton test
> Euh... avec mon class loader, je perds les informations sur le package de classe et donc la version du package.
> Bien que je sois convaincu que la version 1.5.1 de Java 3D est lancée si tout se passe bien, j'ai quand même un truc pour en être absolument sûr : j'ajoute le meuble Fauteuil de la catégorie Salon au plan. S'il "brille" c'est qu'on utilise bien la version 1.5.1, sinon c'est qu'on utilise la version 1.3.1 du système, comme c'était le cas pour l'instant avec la version 0.18 publique.


Ah ben voil&#224; mais si tu dis pas &#231;a on aurait eu du mal a te dire ce que tu voulais... :rateau:

Chez moi c'est donc bien la version 1.5.1 (PPC G4, Mac OS X Tiger 10.4.10)


----------



## Zeusviper (12 Septembre 2007)

Super logiciel &#224; premi&#232;re vue! et apr&#232;s quelques l&#233;gers tests aussi!

Aucune id&#233;e de la version, le fauteuil ne brille pas plus que les autres meubles donc voil&#224;!

Mais en tout cas vraiment tr&#232;s bonne beta qui promet beaucoup!

Si je peux me permettre, quelques fichiers de maisons exemples pourraient &#234;tre cool! 

Bonne poursuite!


EDIT : Apr&#232;s avoir lanc&#233; l'ancienne version : en effet le fauteuil brille!


----------



## tatouille (12 Septembre 2007)

dans le readme tu pourrais mettre cd archive && ant -f build.xml  plutot que d'installer eclipse
Passphrase for keystore: ?


----------



## eTeks (12 Septembre 2007)

Merci pour vos tests et vos encouragements 


Zeusviper a dit:


> Si je peux me permettre, quelques fichiers de maisons exemples pourraient être cool!


Mais permets-toi, permets-toi, toutes les idées sont bienvenues !  
Il y un exemple de fichier .sh3d ici (2,1 Mo) qui rend ceci en 3D :









tatouille a dit:


> dans le readme tu pourrais mettre cd archive && ant -f build.xml  plutot que d'installer eclipse
> Passphrase for keystore: ?


Bonne idée, j'ajouterai un (petit) texte à ce sujet dans le README.TXT de la v1.
Sinon, le mot de passe (secret comme il se doit) demandé est utilisé pour signer les fichiers jars avec un fichier keys.keytool. Pour générer ce fichier et choisir son mot de passe, il faut lancer la commande suivante à la racine du projet :
keytool -genkey -keystore keys.keytool -alias SweetHome3D


----------



## p4bl0 (12 Septembre 2007)

Il est super ton bidule !!!

Je t'aime :love:

Quand je te disais que ma moman allait aimer ton appli, c'&#233;tait pas pour d&#233;conner : chez moi les meubles change de place assez souvent, elle aime bien changer (sauf dans ma chambre, je fais de la r&#233;sistance ).

Du coup elle est super contente de pouvoir tester avant ce que &#231;a va faire niveau place restante etc... si elle met les meubles dans tel ou tel config :rateau:.


----------



## eTeks (12 Septembre 2007)

Voilà, j'ai mis à disposition la version 1.0 finale sur Sourceforge.net.  
Le lien temporaire du premier message ne fonctionne donc plus, mais cerise sur le gâteau, en plus de la version Java Web Start, j'ai ajouté un installateur sous forme de fichier .dmg (9 Mo).

Merci encore pour vos retours, et n'hésitez pas à faire d'autres suggestions.


----------

